# Nuts



## Charisma (Jan 7, 2013)

So when I try to have a healthy lifestyle I try and cut down carb portions, this always always leaves me feeling really weak, almost like a hypo, but ill test n it'll be normal. I was thinking what if inbetween meals I try and eat maybe nuts? I once heard that these are just as fattening as something like crisps, is this true? If so it'll be pointless having them as I may aswell just not cut down on the carbs. Anyone got any info on this??


----------



## trophywench (Jan 7, 2013)

Frustratingly, I've misplaced my Collins Gem CALORIE counter book (which gives everything, Carbs, Protein, Fat, Fibre and Calories) for thousands of different foods.  However .... it depends on exactly which nuts and how many you eat.  Spend 10 minutes on the nut aisle in your supermarket and study the nutritional info, or just Google it as I have just this second done -

http://caloriecount.about.com/tag/food/nuts

and compare that to whatever else it is you want to swap it for.  Of course some nuts do have other benefits, like I think it's almonds or walnuts are good for kidneys, which is a bonus really for diabetics, innit?

And incidentally, peanuts ain't nuts at all.


----------

